# British living in France move to Spain



## Angela Marsden (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi all, my question is: I am British living in France for the past 8 years. I have a 10 year Titre De Sejour. I am looking to move to Spain for the next 12 month. Would this be possible ? My opinion is because I am moving within the Schengen area my current card will be acceptable. Thank you and look forward to your responce


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't quote me on it, but because of Brexit, all residency rights for British citizens have been regraded according to the withdrawal agreement. While previously you had freedom of movement within EU, and for those with permanent residency the right to export it to another EU state (except Denmark and Ireland, which have opt-outs), this is no longer the case. So in your case you cannot move to Spain on the strength of your permanent residency in France.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Unfortunately as a British citizen you will have to start from scratch in Spain (or any other member state) and meet the financial criteria for non-EU nationals applying for residency. You can only come to Spain as a visitor, for 90 days in any six-month period.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Angela Marsden said:


> Hi all, my question is: I am British living in France for the past 8 years. I have a 10 year Titre De Sejour. I am looking to move to Spain for the next 12 month. Would this be possible ? My opinion is because I am moving within the Schengen area my current card will be acceptable. Thank you and look forward to your responce


The WA only affords us the right to continue to live in the country in which we legally resided at the end of 2020. If you wish to move to another EU country you have to start from scratch & apply for a resident visa from the nearest Spanish Consulate - wherever that is in France, in your case.


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Angela Marsden said:


> Hi all, my question is: I am British living in France for the past 8 years. I have a 10 year Titre De Sejour. I am looking to move to Spain for the next 12 month.


Still five years for citizenship in France? If at all possible despite COVID delays, and your move isn't urgent, I'd try to get that done to make future relocation in the EU easier. If you start again in Spain it generally takes ten years before you can apply, so shame to waste those French years.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

There has long been a route for non EU nationals resident in one EU state to transfer their residency to another, the two principal requirements being 10 years residency and that an application to relocate has to be made from the country of current residence.

With only 8 years in clearly you fail the first test making the whole thing moot.

Brits taking up residency in the EU since Jan 1st. would presumably qualify in due course so I guess the big question is could Brits resident prior to that and newly made 'non EU' ever qualify?


----------

